# Drop-down Menü (swing)



## kalter_glanz (2. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute
Für mein Programm (in der Schule) bräuchte ich ein Drop-down Menü, nur leider kenne ich den Befehl dazu nicht. Könntet ihr mir helfen??
mfg kalter_glanz


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2011)

Hier stehen ein paar Beispiele und Erklärungen:
How to Use Menus (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Oder meinst du mit "Drop down Menü" eine Combobox?


----------



## kalter_glanz (2. Dez 2011)

ok, danke nur jetz hab ich folgendes Problem
er sagt mir bei der Zeile:
	
	
	
	





```
menuItem = new JMenuItem("1. Auswahl");
```
den Fehler incompatible types -found javax.swing.JMenuItem but excepted java.lang.String
woran kann das liegen???


----------



## Gast2 (2. Dez 2011)

menuItem ist vermutlich ein String? Dem kannst du dann natürlich kein JMenuItem zuweisen.


----------



## kalter_glanz (2. Dez 2011)

ja, laso ich meinte eig. schon eine Combobox hatte das vorhin überlesen
und ja menuitem ist ein String.


----------

